# Hawaiian auratus tadpole



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I was out hiking in Manoa Valley this morning & saw this auratus tadpole in a Neoregelia bromeliad cup.








I’ve seen numerous juvenile & adult auratus throughout the valley but this my 1st tadpole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

April 12- came home w/ me & placed in a brom cup in my vivarium “Manoa”. Noticed new back legs during transfer.








April 24- 1st observed front leg pockets & eye ridges








April 26- front legs have emerged 








April 29- tail almost totally absorbed & appears to be air breathing 








April 30- 1st observed out of water











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool! Looking good!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

“Davis” milestones 
02 May- left brom cup
03 May- 1st observation in leaf litter 








08 May- 1st observation hunting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Did you provide any food while he was in the brom?


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

macg said:


> Did you provide any food while he was in the brom?




Yes, Cobalt 0.5mm pellets 2-3x wk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a current pic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

So, took this pic this morning and from the looks of those front toe pads, “Davis” appears to be a male. Haven’t heard any calls yet. What do you think? Happy St Patty’s day everyone!


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

BeastMaster said:


> So, took this pic this morning and from the looks of those front toe pads, “Davis” appears to be a male. Haven’t heard any calls yet. What do you think? Happy St Patty’s day everyone!


In my experience so far, toepads don't mean much in auratus. Even body shape is not really reliable (I've got a male which is fatter than most females I've seen). Only way to find out for sure is calling.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Been a while for posting in the forum. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas 1st pic is of “Davis” as of this am. What a fatty. The 2nd is my Auratus Christmas wreath. Looking forward to a safe 2021, please wear your masks. Happy New Year!


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

That wreath is awesome and I'm glad to see Davis is doing well. Happy New Year!


----------

